# Remote access to your computer



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

I saw this on another forum......it may be of help.
To connect to your computer from another computer .......bring up the web site of your Internet Service Provider (ex.:www.comcast.net) and then find the page dealing with e-mails. Some ISP's call it "mailzone", "freezone" or "mail-inbox".Once on this page a box appears to enter your e-mail address and password. This gives access to youe e-mail account.
In this way you could correspond with family and friends without using the phone.
Or another use would be to send an e-mail to yourself (do not open)with important imformation (Credit card No.'s,pin No.'s for bank accounts and etc.) and if you were on vacation and needed that information it would be available.


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

heh


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When I want to connect to my computer from another computer, I use www.ultravnc.com or www.tightvnc.com, it allows me to act like I'm sitting at the keyboard at home.


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

What about this xp remote management stuff. does it really work?


----------



## Mr_Webmaster (May 16, 2003)

You mean Remote Desktop? Yep. It works great, you just need the client software.


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

err oh thats something i have to buy?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/pro/downloads/rdclientdl.asp


----------



## vette (Sep 21, 2002)

Question about the ultravnc program. How do I set up my computer and the computer that I want to access my computer from to make the connection?
vette


----------



## XbrvhrtX (Jul 16, 2002)

hi vette,

First thing to do is install ultra on both machines

After installing, click on the "server" icon and a setup page will open up.

set the password to one you will know onto the machine you want to access (you are able to do this without knowing the default password showing, just type in the box a password to use) then hit apply and close.

next click on the "Viewer" icon and type in the IP address of the machine you want to access, it should then prompt you for the password you have set up, enter PW and that should be you 

A couple of tips for you, If you have a firewall on either machine remeber to accept the trafic.

You can edit your hosts file in windows and give the machine your trying to access name so for example if the IP address is something like 168.24.3.100 you could edit your "Hosts"file and add to the bottom 168.24.3.100 Homer (you can pick your own name, you dont have to use homer ), so when you open the "Viewer" you just have to type in homer and hit connect, it saves having to remember IP`s.

You may have teething probs due to OS`s and Routers etc so let us know if you have any trouble, give us the details and we will try to walk you through them 

Cheers
XbrvhrtX


----------



## vette (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks for the info, one other question, my IP address is detected automatically when I log on to internet so when I go to Control Panel, Network Connections it does not give me an IP address. How do I check for or get an IP address. The computer I will be accessing from has Windows98 and the computer I want to access remotely has Windows XP home. Is there anything I need to do differently because of the two different operating systems?


----------



## XbrvhrtX (Jul 16, 2002)

there are several ways to get your IP addresses but the easiest way is to go on the net with each machine and go to this site

http://www.lawrencegoetz.com/programs/ipinfo/

it will show the IPs u need


----------



## vette (Sep 21, 2002)

I went to this web site http://www.lawrencegoetz.com/programs/ipinfo/ to check my IP address. I've checked it from two different computers and get the same IP for both systems. I should get two different IPs, right?
vette


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You are behind a NAT translation it would appear, so your IP address always shows up the same.

Open a command prompt, and do:

IPCONFIG /ALL

... if you want your local IP address.


----------



## vette (Sep 21, 2002)

Hi XbrvhrtX,
I tried to connect to my home computer from work but was unable to do so. I clicked on the server icon in my home computer and entered a password and hit apply and close. When you said to click on the viewer icon and enter the IP address, should that be on my home computer or my work computer that I want to access my computer from? Do I need to enter an IP address on both computers or just my home IP address on my work computer that I am trying to access it from?


----------



## vette (Sep 21, 2002)

I have the correct IP address but still can't connect remotely. When I enter my IP address from a remote computer in the VNC viewer window and click on connect, it does not give me the opportunity to enter my password, it just says Failed to Connect to Server. Any suggestions?
vette


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Your office probably has a firewall/router, you should ask your IT people to set it up on their end...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You are behind a NAT translation, which is blocking port 5900 from VNC. You need to forward that port to the machine in question behind the NAT firewall to allow a connection.


----------



## vette (Sep 21, 2002)

My office does have a router for the net hookup. How do I change the settings to allow my connection? Could you please explain what a NAT translation is and what I would need to change with that for it to allow my connection.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to alter the configuration within the router. Typically, a SOHO router has a web interface, but since I have no idea what kind of router you have, it's hard to be more specific.

NAT (Network Address Translation), is the method that is used so that you can have multiple systems all sharing one public IP address. You'll note that all your systems have a an IP address in the private range, typically 192.168.x.x or 10.x.x.x, and all of these addresses are converted in the router to the public IP address. The router also keeps track of the conversations and routes the incoming packets to the correct machine on the private LAN. That's what NAT is doing...


----------



## vette (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks for the clarification, I'll check for the router type and let you know, maybe somebody can direct me further from there.


----------



## bryan986 (Aug 10, 2000)

um

http://www.whatismyip.com

apparently u missed that one


----------



## vette (Sep 21, 2002)

If you are referring to my IP address, I know what it is. I haven't had time to try the connection any further, been to busy at work. Thanks for the comment, any other advice would be appreciated.


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

What about remote access from my xp computer to a windows 98 computer? remote desktop connection seems to be only host on an xp box? wasnt there a way to remotely admin a 98 box provided by microsoft in windows98 simulare to remote desktop?


----------



## jacob522 (Jan 15, 2008)

You could also use something like I'm InTouch for remote access to your computer.:up:


----------

